# Lookie what we discovered Diva can do!!



## shoeboxstables (Oct 10, 2007)

This past weekend, my boyfriend Steve and I went on a trail drive! It was really great- but by the end, we were all SWEATING! Diva was in her full winter coat, and it was over 80 degrees outside! Quite unusual for northern NJ in october. So we decided to cool off- and see if diva would walk into the river...

Since we haven't had rain in a long time- the river was low and the current was very slow. We were VERY impressed when we convinced Diva that it was ok to put all four hooves in... (she's the weenie out of the herd- the hydrophobic one!).......




:






But one hoof followed another until my little hydrophic Diva was actually having *fun*!

Soon She was leading US deeper! :new_shocked:






And she was having a blast!! Blowing bubbles, splashing, dancing around! :new_multi: Is this my Diva?!?!






MY Diva?! Almost covered in water?!?! No way! I wouldn't have believed it if I wasn't there myself! :new_shocked:






That was as deep as the river went in it's low state- but she had a blast!

We'll definatly be trying it again soon!



:






Thanks for looking everyone- this just goes to show you that there is hope- even for the hydrophobic ones!!!



: Luckily I have a ton of photos to document this!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the pics!!! Way to go! Wish we had a 'swimming hole'


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 10, 2007)

how fun! we just had a chance to do this with our BIG riding horses... and had our own hydrophobe neck deep as well! then there is my filly who balked at entering the water and then LEAPED, soaking everyone...


----------



## twister (Oct 10, 2007)

:aktion033: great pictures and what a big, brave Diva :lol: Looks like great fun :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 10, 2007)

That was a wonderful pictorial story!


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 10, 2007)

*Awsome pictures!!!Hope I can do that with mine some day. *


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 11, 2007)

That's great.........and she's a pretty girl, too!

MA


----------



## maplegum (Oct 11, 2007)

How much fun does that look! :new_shocked:

I used to go swimming with my riding horse years ago, so your photos bought back lots of happy memories.

Way to go Diva!!! :aktion033:


----------



## shoeboxstables (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

It was a Blast!! It was definatly a bonding expirience. Isn't it fun?!?!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 11, 2007)

: great way to cool off.

cute photos.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 12, 2007)

Bet that felt refreshing to her after a drive in that very unlike fall weather you've been having!

Probably felt pretty good to y ou guys to soak your feet, too!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pictures! That looks like fun!!!


----------

